

Deep-fried Kittens - fallentimes
http://www.economist.com/world/international/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13005499

======
arien
The irony is that, if you put one of these next to a cat, guess what will
happen... Yum :)

I could write a long rant about how wrong I find this kind of campaigns, but I
think it's not the time nor the place. I'll leave it at saying that I agree
completely with the last paragraph.

